# info´s über montzen



## sascha76 (6. September 2009)

würde am wochenende gern mit meinem sohn nach montzen fahren.
hat jemand von euch ein paar info´s?????
(preis,köder etc.?)
bin für jeden tip dankbar....
hab gehört das es dort auch einen teich gibt an dem man auf hecht angeln kann ....stimmt das und lohnt es sich??welche köder sind erlaubt?
dickes petri an alle


----------



## Maasjuppi (6. September 2009)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

Hallo Sascha
Monzen hat drei Weier oben am Schloß ist ein kleiner der in der Mitte ist der große. Das sind die Forellenweier, wobei man sagen kann das in dem kleinen auch ein oder zwei Hechte drin oder drin waren. Im dritten Teich ist alles drin , also Hecht ,Karpfen ich glaube sogar Zander!Habe letztes Jahr noch 15€ für den ganzen Tag und 8€für den halben bezahlt. Man muß wohl sagen das ein Fisch in den Kescher zum mitnehmen dabei ist
(man geht nie mit leeren Händen). Meiner Erfahrung nach beissen die Forellen am besten auf Maden und Paste.  Paste in hellen Tönen wie: gelb,grün, orange, rot. ich hoffe ich kann dir ein wenig helfen.
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi


----------



## wallace40 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

hallo ihr beiden ,fahre mittwoch nach montzen halber tag kostet 9 euro ganzer tag 13 euro mit köder geb ich meinem vorher schreiber recht,manchmal bekommst auch 2 forellen in den kecher lol. nur eins allgemein an alle angler die dort angeln 

Nehmt doch bitte euren Müll mit nachhause sieht nicht wirklich schön aus wenn es aussieht wie auf nem müllplatz #6

wünsch allen dort ein petri heil


----------



## Jens0883 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

Naja. Der gute Mann könnte auch einfach ein paar Mülleimer aufstellen. Dann müsste er auch nicht(was viel zu selten passiert) um die Teiche ziehen und alles einsammeln.


----------



## wallace40 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

macht er aber nicht deswegen ist jeder für seinen müll zuständig


----------



## Jens0883 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

Ich bin ja deiner Meinung, was den Müll betrifft. Aber so ist er´s selber Schuld, wenn alles vermüllt.


----------



## crazyFish (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: info´s über montzen*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja deiner Meinung, was den Müll betrifft. Aber so ist er´s selber Schuld, wenn alles vermüllt.



Was ist dass den für eine Aussage? Nur weil da keine Mülltonnen stehen gilt das Recht alles in die Ecke zu feuern? Komische Gedankengänge.
In jede Angeltasche gehört ein Beutel für den Fisch und einen für den Müll, Tonnen hin oder her. Die Chaoten die es so ohne Tonnen nicht schaffen, wird der Weg so auch zu weit sein.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, hier: Angeln in Montzen findest du nen paar Infos zu der Anlage aus den letzten Monaten.


----------



## Jens0883 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

Aussage: Ich bin seiner Meinung, dass man seinen Müll selber mitnehmen sollte.
Ich mache das immer und überall.
Montzen ist allerdings der einzige Puff(die ich kenne), wo es keinen Mülleimer gibt. Und das gerade an Forellenseen nicht alle Naturliebhaber sind, dürfte auch klar sein. 
Was ist es denn bitte für ein Thema 2 oder 3 Mülltonnen aufzustellen? Keins...


----------



## TeeDub (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

Der Grund, weshalb er keine Tonnen aufstellt, wird wohl der sein, dass er sonst für die Entsorgung aufkommen müsste. Dass er kein Interesse daran haben dürfte, sollte klar sein. Andernfalls müsste er die Entsorgungskosten auf die Kartenpreise umlegen. Dies wiederum dürfte den Besuchern sauer aufstoßen. Zumindest jenen, die ordnungsgemäß bezahlen und nicht das Gelände fluchtartig verlassen.

Ich persönlich kann nicht nachvollziehen, weshalb es nicht möglich sein soll, seinen Abfall in einem Müllbeutel zu sammeln und mitzunehmen. In der Natur steht auch nicht an jeder Ecke ein Müllgefäß. Noch weniger kann ich nachvollziehen, wie man so uneinsichtig sein kann und weiterhin stur nach zwei bis drei Mülltonnen schreit...


----------



## Skunk (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

Hallo kann mir einer bitte mal sagen wie ich nach Montzen zu diesem Weiher komme?! BIn aus Aachen.......vielen dank


----------



## Udo561 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

Hi,
hier ,
sollte dann nicht mehr so schwer sein.
Gruß Udo
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=...er&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=b880c74c7af5016e


----------



## Roy Digerhund (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

Dann weisst du auch noch was du eingeben musst:
Rue du chateau de Graaf 		

GrussROY


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

Hi #h

War gestern nach der arbeit nochmal mit nem Kumpel in Montzen.
Man glaubt es kaum aber der liebe und echt nette mann hat seinen fiesta...(wer ihn kennt..ohne stoßstangen etc. :m) ... doch tatsächlich gegen einen anderen Ford...geländewagen... getauscht 
Naja wir waren so gegen 7 da und haben direkt eingeworfen...schwimmer + Bait und Bodentaster + Bait.
bis 20.30 Uhr ging gar nichts....|krach: waren schon mega angepisst aber dann ging es doch noch recht gut ab.
Nachdem mein Kumpel einen schönen biss auf seinem schwimmer versemmelt hat #d fingen wir dann doch noch 4stck.:m
und um 21.30 gings dann auch heim.

War nochmal ein netter Abend um die Tiefkühltruhe aufzufüllen |supergri

Bis dahin

Petri


----------



## andyyg (24. September 2011)

*AW: info´s über montzen*

Und wie sind aktuell die Preise dort?


----------

